# pujar-se al carro



## perilloki

Bona tarda!

Tinc un dubte amb aquesta expressió de "pujar-se al carro", i es que em dona la sensació de que és un calc del Castellà "subirse al carro", però no tinc molt clar que al Català s'utilitze. 

Sabeu si es correcta aquesta expressió en Català? o hi ha algún altra que siga equivalent?


Gràcies!


----------



## Dixie!

Ja simplement el verb, pujar, no és reflexiu, per tant no és possible dir "pujar-se".


----------



## perilloki

Tens raó. Si diguera "enfilar-se al carro" sí seria vàlida l'expressió?


----------



## Elessar

Amb un poc de context seria més fàcil ajudar-te.


----------



## perilloki

El text seria així, però no em sembla que l'expressió siga adequada...

_Als darrers anys, aquest estil ultra glamurós ha vist un ressorgiment massiu. Així doncs molts del pisos, hotels, clubs nocturnes, i restaurants de hui en dia han sigut “art-decorats”. Els mons de la moda i la joieria també s'han enfilat al carro._


----------



## Fistina

Hola!

Jo personalment crec que és un calc, però en tot cas seria "pujar al carro". 

Salut!


----------



## avellanainphilly

"també s'hi han apuntat", per exemple?


----------



## Favara

Jo en diria "muntar-se'n al carro"... Pel sud no considerariem correcte emprar "pujar" a aquesta frase però no tinc clar perquè, trobe que no l'emprem mai quan es tracta de posar-se damunt d'un objecte mòbil.
"Enfilar" sí que em sona millor que "pujar".


----------



## _Husby_

perilloki said:


> Bona tarda!
> 
> Tinc un dubte amb aquesta expressió de "pujar-se al carro", i es que em dona la sensació de que és un calc del Castellà "subirse al carro", però no tinc molt clar que al Català s'utilitze.
> 
> Sabeu si es correcta aquesta expressió en Català? o hi ha algún altra que siga equivalent?
> 
> 
> Gràcies!



Bona vesprada, company.

No sé si encara et servirà açò i tampoc sé si igualment podria servir per aclarir el teu dubte. Però segons he trobat, l'origen de l'expressió "pujar al carro" o _subirse al carro _en castellà té el seu origen en l'expressió anglesa "to jump on the bandwagon", la qual ve de la història de Dan Rice, un pallasso estatunidenc que es va presentar a president dels EUA. Per fer-se propaganda electoral acostumava a passejar pels pobles pujat en un carro de cavalls, iniciativa que va sobtar a la resta de polítics que no tardaren en copiar-li-la, d'ací que hom diguera que la resta de polítics "havien pujat al carro".

Amb tot açò el que vull dir és que sembla versemblant que l'expressió vinga de traduir la frase literalment de l'anglès, així és que potser sí seria "correcte" dir "pujar al carro" en català. Ara bé, si és normatiu o no, això sí que no t'ho sé dir. 

Per cert i per curiositat, la imatge de l'oncle Sam, emblema dels EUA, sembla que està inspirada en el pallasso Dan Rice.


----------

